# I got RIPREP! did you get RIPREP?



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

I got RIPREP!!!!!

that is rep from Ripley


----------



## Shosh (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes I have been. She told me she loves my titties!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome! i just got a kiss icon as my rep...she must not like my manteats!

post here if you got RIPREP!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 20, 2008)

I have received RipRep, but it was for something I wrote. I guess she just loves my mind...


----------



## furious styles (Mar 20, 2008)

roughly 1337% of my rep total is from riprep. it might be my favorite kind.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

you two just rhymed! you get CHIPREP! (not as good as riprep)


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a diary that I keep all of my riprep in...along with a virtual lock of her hair, and her dog's nail clippings. It's also full of exclusive photos which are kind of blurred by the bushes...wait, I probably shouldn't talk about those. Might get me in trouble.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

blurry bush? of rip and joy?

yum!

makes me want to have a pants party...the party with the pants


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 20, 2008)

RIPREP is very special....
I keep all of mine in a Lalique crystal decanter, next to my collie statues.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2008)

I line Bucky's box with it.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 20, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> you two just rhymed! you get CHIPREP! (not as good as riprep)



Thanks! I guess mfdoom and I could get together and be A poet, since it apparently takes two of us to make one rhyme.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

hehe...i just noticed your Grege the Bunny quote and now im thinking of this:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tWHLOjsQolo


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I got RIPREP!!!!!



But do you have spite rep?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

no *sad chippy*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> no *sad chippy*



Now, you do.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

yes! spiterep! and mossrep! im reptastic now!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 20, 2008)

Ripley got me off the streets, helped cure my OCD and taught me to play Scrabble.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2008)

but..but..but....I could NOT take it back...once I pressed that button.....


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Ripley got me off the streets, helped cure my COD and taught me to play Scrabble.





fixed that for you


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

i think with the march bandness and march madness going on we need a SCRABBLE TOURNEY


----------



## furious styles (Mar 20, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Thanks! I guess mfdoom and I could get together and be A poet, since it apparently takes two of us to make one rhyme.



well my friend, that much is very true you know it, and secretly we do this all the time.


----------



## ripley (Mar 20, 2008)

Y'all are crazy. I love it. More rep will be coming your way soon as I can. 


:wubu::wubu::wubu: :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: :batting::batting::batting: :huh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 20, 2008)

Yup... Once got me some RipReps myself... It was for the Ripley-Doodle song I wrote, if I remember correctly. You can't be no run-of-the mill riff-raff to be gettin' yourself some RipReps... no siree! You's gots to be special!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2008)

yup....her word is good...got some rep...she liked that I line my cats litter box with it....:blush::blush::wubu::eat2::kiss2::smitten::smitten::bow::happy::


wow...and i am not even a dude on the paysites...


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 20, 2008)

Occasionally, I also gets me some Modish Mossy Modulation but you have to really moil for it. Anyhoo, thats another thread.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

i think we must all riprep the rip!


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 20, 2008)

Stands in the corner with all the other unriprep persons and kicks dirt and thinks one of these days I will make it to the A list.. I just know I will.


----------



## Suze (Mar 20, 2008)

my grammar KINDA sucks, but i've gotten some rep.


2.language bebeyh!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 20, 2008)

I got riprep AND spite rep. I'm blessed. :batting:

OMG! I got CHIPrep!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 20, 2008)

mossystate said:


> fixed that for you



Ripley also taught me that one can never really truly love another before they've learned to love themselves :batting::blush::smitten::wubu::happy: and that a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

Let me tell you one thing son. Nobody ever lends money to a man with a sense of humor.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Ripley also taught me that one can never really truly love another before they've learned to love themselves :batting::blush::smitten::wubu::happy: and that a fool and his money are soon parted.




She taught me something about wooden nickels..but..I was very close to a complete coma, after the first 4 hours of good advice..so...now I don't know what I am supposed to do with them..or not?...or...


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 20, 2008)

mossystate said:


> She taught me something about wooden nickels..but..I was very close to a complete coma, after the first 4 hours of good advice..so...now I don't know what I am supposed to do with them..or not?...or...



I think it's, "don't TAKE any wooden nickels." She taught me that one too. Not to take them. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 20, 2008)

The last two things she taught me before I went under were that there's a sucker born every minute and love is not a dress, pants or bra size.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 20, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> hehe...i just noticed your Grege the Bunny quote and now im thinking of this:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tWHLOjsQolo



Tardy the turtle rep coming your way!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone else want some spite rep? I'm feeling generous and spiteful.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

tardy rocks!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> tardy rocks!



The rep Gods are smiling on you this day Chippy. So don't forget to share the wealth.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

i must wait til the 24 hour cycle has passed


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

btw dr. what are you a dr of?


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 21, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Anyone else want some spite rep? I'm feeling generous and spiteful.


pick me pick me... then my day will sorta be complete and I will be on the b+ list lol


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 21, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> btw dr. what are you a dr of?



Inanity. 

Seriously, the source of my name is here in this thread:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=711992&postcount=73

I'm not really a doctor, for those who don't want to bother clicking the link.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay, I admit it... I got RIPREP, too...

Just one word and a nice little raspberry. (Wasn't my first R., though (if I remember right), but somehow the most enjoyed...)


----------



## troubadours (Mar 21, 2008)

suhweeet. i qualify for dis thread


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 21, 2008)

I checked no rip rep for me. lol
Ruth


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 21, 2008)

I haven't gotten riprep in ages. boo on that.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I haven't gotten riprep in ages. boo on that.




psssst..send her a lengthy PM ... talk about your testicles...she likes that...and...you will receive rep


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yup, yup, yup! 

Loves me some riprep! :kiss2:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 21, 2008)

mossystate said:


> psssst..send her a lengthy PM ... talk about your testicles...she likes that...and...you will receive rep



I did that! I even sent her a picture of my penis with the message written on it all the way 'til the end. Oh .. 

wait .. you said lengthy message .. dammit!


*sigh*


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 21, 2008)

She was one of the first people to rep me when I started posting...I can honestly say that she saved me from a life of drunken bitterness...

...ok, well she saved me from a life of bitterness.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 21, 2008)

I've done to too much repping in the last 24 hours, apparently. So can't spite rep anymore for awhile. But it's coming...

The spite must flow!!

Oh, yes, there will be spite.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 21, 2008)

Agghhh...!!!!

'tis all.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 24, 2008)

I handed out more spite.

I controls the spite. I controls the universe.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 24, 2008)

riprep shall conquer all!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2008)

I got my first and only RIP REP for 2008 the other day. 

She shaved me from a life of chest hair. Wait. She saved me from a life of shaved chest....uh. 

I heard she likes 'em kinda stupid. 

I cherish Rip Rep, still 100% American made in the Yoop. Is that in the USA??


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 1, 2008)

Apparently I'm a 'cheeky monkey'.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> But do you have spite rep?



I want some! 
never had rep spitefully given to me. *laughs*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 1, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I want some!
> never had rep spitefully given to me. *laughs*



I sent some your way.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I sent some your way.



Thanks, man! :bow:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

hhmmmmmm *scrolling through my rep* nope... my list of rep is way too short to miss the name Ripley. I guess I have yet to be worthy.. maybe one day I'll say something truly deserving of the "RipRep" *rubbing hands in anticipation*...
so for now I'll sit in thought-something'll come to me,sooner or later.
Hopefully sooner!


----------



## Aireman (Apr 1, 2008)

I also have recived some RIPREP! Course I had to confess a major cruch on her first. ;-)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 1, 2008)

Riprep rocks. Couldn't live without it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 1, 2008)

Ridiculous remarks will reap you random RipReps...








...really.


----------



## Zoner (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been riprepped in the past, but it's been a while. Is it generally a renewable resource? Y'know, cause I'm starting to get that itch. If I don't get riprep every week or two, I start to get cranky. Of course, then when I _do_ finally get it, it's _really_ good.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 1, 2008)

Ahhh, RipRep. Nothing makes me tingly in my no-no places like rep from Ripley. :wubu:

My latest:

"ripley does love it, and you"

I think by "it" she means penis. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## mango (Apr 2, 2008)

*I haz riprep

but I ated it.


*


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh my god, oh my god!
I got some! Hoooorayyy!! I gots me some riprep!
hate to brag..but I gots me some riprep! 
thank ya!!!! :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

I got RipRepped!!... Apparently, I'm her hero  That's always fun.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2008)

she peed on my leg


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

What is this RIPREP that you speak of?


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

It's rep you get from Ripley... I didn't realize it was such an elite club.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> It's rep you get from Ripley... I didn't realize it was such an elite club.



Aha! :bow:

She's quite a gal. Helped me out with computer troubles.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG, I was looking through my last 20 reps and I got RipRepped more than once!!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

I've been RIPREPPED ...it's probably been a while. I've been kinda random or hardly around here posting ... at least up until recently.


----------



## ripley (Apr 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> It's rep you get from Ripley... I didn't realize it was such an elite club.




I rep with randomness and glee.  I once repped a guy who posted my rep to him in the "favorite rep messages" thread...I liked the circularity of it. 





swamptoad said:


> Aha! :bow:
> 
> She's quite a gal. Helped me out with computer troubles.



You wouldn't do half what I said.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

ripley said:


> I rep with randomness and glee.  I once repped a guy who posted my rep to him in the "favorite rep messages" thread...I liked the circularity of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried my best and listened and followed as best I could.  You did help out quite a bit. And something possibly attacked the Kaspersky because Firefox nor IE would work when Kaspersky was running later on. Still, it was a learning experience and worth to get something that would deter viruses and such.

Plus, I've also had the honor of playinig you a game of Literati. I believe you beat me at it. But it was still fun. I haven't played that game nor scrabble with anybody in quite a while.


----------



## runnerman (Apr 6, 2008)

I got RipRep for "the Ripley line." (See hairy chest thread.) And a :kiss2: too. I was thrilled.

Ripley is becoming more a part of the American vernacular every day!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe Ripley should verify for me (us) why the handle of "Ripley". I assume it is the Sigourney Weaver character from the Alien movies. Maybe not. 

And I do not get riprepped and tell why. That would not be gentlemanly (j/k poke at Mr. Runnerman). It is btw me and Ripley. 

(I said "me and Ripley" in a sentence :blush


----------



## Shosh (Apr 6, 2008)

I just got Rip repped again. She said she likes my ass this time. Last time it was my titties. i am sensing a theme here Rip.


----------



## runnerman (Apr 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Maybe Ripley should verify for me (us) why the handle of "Ripley". I assume it is the Sigourney Weaver character from the Alien movies. Maybe not.
> 
> And I do not get riprepped and tell why. That would not be gentlemanly (j/k poke at Mr. Runnerman). It is btw me and Ripley.
> 
> (I said "me and Ripley" in a sentence :blush



Of course, a true gentleman would never reveal the innermost secrets imparted with a rep, except in this case the innovative Ms. Ripley described a certain anatomical feature that was immediately dubbed "the Ripley line," a phrase that has since swept the nation. I think 60 Minutes is doing a story on it tonight. All three Presidential candidates mentioned it during the Sunday talk shows. Where have you been, Spanky?!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I just got Rip repped again. She said she likes my ass this time. Last time it was my titties. i am sensing a theme here Rip.



She never said anything about my titties. 



<runs away looking for Shoshie titties pics>


----------



## rainyday (Apr 7, 2008)

mossystate said:


> she peed on my leg



Yeah, well she made sexy-time with my cat. Top that.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Yeah, well she made sexy-time with my cat. Top that.



The cat is an obvious bragger too. 

Purring and telling. No self-respecting kitty should be this way.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2008)

Ripley tought me about tough love, then she peed in my car. I was surprised, honestly.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Ripley tought me about tough love, then she peed in my car. I was surprised, honestly.



LMAO!!


Your car?? YOURS SANTA??

Now I really love her. :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2008)

She said it's all about personal growth and taking baby steps. She'll do it to your car too, my friend. :bow:

She also helped me consolidate all my monthly bills into one easy monthly payment.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> She'll do it to your car too, my friend.
> 
> She also helped me consolidate all my monthly bills into one easy low monthly payment.



Yeah?? Well, that time she performed mouth to mouth on that baby robin, well a thing of beauty.....


........accidentally inhaled it a few times, but got it back out and kept going. A real trooper, uh yooper. 



<runs to store to buy plastic seat covers.....just in case>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2008)

This reminds me of a brief convo I had on YIM once about why does rep from Ripley seem to mean so much to us?  


Btw, who wants some fairy love...errrrrr fairy rep ?


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

alas, i never recieved riprep, my life therefore is incomplete
*cries in corner*

but she DID say I made her giggle once, does that count for anything?


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> alas, i never recieved riprep, my life therefore is incomplete
> *cries in corner*
> 
> but she DID say I made her giggle once, does that count for anything?



That's where it starts. A giggle, then....



.....she's peeing all over your front bucket seats. :bow:

Well according to Santaclear.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> That's where it starts. A giggle, then....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i suppose i better go off an get some plastic covers for my front bucket seats 


*Edit*
I just got me some RipRep!!!
my life is complete
*gracias ripley, queen of rep*


----------



## ripley (Apr 7, 2008)

If that guy from the "more pee in bed activities" thread from the Weight Board pm's me y'all are in BIG trouble.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This reminds me of a brief convo I had on YIM once about why does rep from Ripley seem to mean so much to us?
> 
> 
> Btw, who wants some fairy love...errrrrr fairy rep ?



Me, Me!!! :bounce:
as long as want toady rep in return. :blush:


----------



## ripley (Apr 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Me, Me!!! :bounce:
> as long as want toady rep in return. :blush:



Ya know, that always bothered me, that little flag that comes up that says "I hope you get the same rep in return" when you rep someone. I don't want rep for that, I want rep for when I say something funny, or insightful, or when I make someone think of something in a new way.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

ripley said:


> Ya know, that always bothered me, that little flag that comes up that says "I hope you get the same rep in return" when you rep someone. I don't want rep for that, I want rep for when I say something funny, or insightful, or when I make someone think of something in a new way.



Like Santaclear making me think of you in a whole other way......












......out there consolidating loans into one low monthly payment. You little vixen you. 



(what? you thought I was even going to go near the pee pee references? no way!)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

ripley said:


> Ya know, that always bothered me, that little flag that comes up that says "I hope you get the same rep in return" when you rep someone. I don't want rep for that, I want rep for when I say something funny, or insightful, or when I make someone think of something in a new way.



They should have that changed.  I agree with those philosophies on rep.

I also feel that if I rep somebody, its not necessary for them to rep me back. And they shouldn't feel as if they need to either. If I post something funny, inspiring, insightful, heartfelt, and so on. A thank-you, private message, rep is cool and all, but not always necessary. 

I just like being here and sharing my thoughts and seeing what other folks have to share .... and sometimes my thoughts make their day and sometimes their thoughts make my day ... and we might forget to let one another know about that sort of thing.

btw, I like how witty and smart you are Ripley. You must've thought I was a "tard" when you were teaching me about antivirus and firewall protection and walking me through the process of obtaining that. :doh: 

oh yeah ...... Would you like to play a game of Literati sometime?


----------



## ripley (Apr 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> They should have that changed.  I agree with those philosophies on rep.
> 
> I also feel that if I rep somebody, its not necessary for them to rep me back. And they shouldn't feel as if they need to either. If I post something funny, inspiring, insightful, heartfelt, and so on. A thank-you, private message, rep is cool and all, but not always necessary.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words, swamp.  No, I did not think anything negative about you...I was once taught these things by someone else myself. I just wish I could have helped more...it was frustrating not being able to get things to work like I wanted them too! Partly that is probably because my computer knowledge is limited...I know a little, but only a little!

I didn't mean to say that they should change it! Not at all. I only meant that for me it doesn't work that way. 






And spanky....you can send that one low payment to:

ripley doodle
spankyispwnd drive
BFE, Michigan 49007


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

ripley said:


> And spanky....you can send that one low payment to:
> 
> ripley doodle
> spankyispwnd drive
> BFE, Michigan 49007



Wait a "up nord cotton pickin minute". You're the gal who gave me her number in a bar and when I called the next day it turned out to be a lutefisk processing factory in Houghton. 


BUT...
If the payments come with free computer diagnostics and personal 24/7 phone support (with a nice velvety, smoky voice) hey the "checks in the mail". Or is that offer just for those cute unattached 20 somethings???


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

_"I hope you get the same rep in return"_ ---> change it to

_"thanks for repping somebody, you ROCK!"_ :bow:










Nah, they needn't change it. But I wonder what it would be like if it said something different. :huh:




Ripley, I did gain some helpful understanding of 'puter interweb related stuff *enter mah noggin* (so-to-speak) stuff from ya, y'know. :bow:

Thanks for helping me out. I was quite troubled by my computer acting they way it had been and then you came along and patiently helped me out!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 8, 2008)

ripley said:


> If that guy from the "more pee in bed activities" thread from the Weight Board pm's me y'all are in BIG trouble.



Next thread will be called "Even _more_ pee in bed activities."


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This reminds me of a brief convo I had on YIM once about why does rep from Ripley seem to mean so much to us?



I talked about it with my therapists once and they all agreed it seemed there was something very primal about Riprep. "You never know when she will click on _Add to reputation_," one of them pointed out, and this leaves the poster feeling vulnerable and naked. Plus what Rainy said about the cat.


----------

